# Britney divorcing Kfed



## poddygirl (Nov 7, 2006)

Just saw on cnn.com that Britney has filed for divorce ... did anyone see her on Letterman last night? I loved her new hair!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 7, 2006)

good for her!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2006)

what? REALLY? I hope this is true!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 7, 2006)

i hope so to! it's about time she woke up :-/


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.eonline.com/news/article/...b2&entry=index
E! Online news article
http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Musi...rce/index.html
CNN.com article
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15609347?GT1=8717
MSN.com article.


She's a fucking moron, that's all I can say.  He's a dirtbag, but she's a fucking idiot.  I don't know what the actual reason for the breakup is, but that relationship was doomed from the start.  And those poor children, it's bad enough they're already a tabloid's dream, but now they're really going to suffer because their mom makes dumb decisions.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2006)

There's no reason that children of divorce can't be raised healthily, in loving environments...and, regardless of the ignorance ofmarrying their father, that doesn't mean that their future is decidedly bleak.














Though neither has a great track record. :/


----------



## amoona (Nov 7, 2006)

ok so i'm def. a celeb gossip whore lol i only recently become one because my job is sooo boring and i don't do nething else but read perezhilton.com. haha

i know in reality it is none of our business but thank GOD! haha he turned her into the train park queen. i think her children can only benefit from this divorce. i know i benefited from my parents divorce. when one of the parents is ... well essentially a moron haha. britney is very young but she seems to be very loving and protecting over her children so i dont see them suffering in any way other than through the tabloids and paparazi (sp?). only time will tell ...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 7, 2006)

Can I hear a collective "finally"?! 

Geez. He was bad news from the get go.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 7, 2006)

i'm happy for her. she deserves better than k-fed. she got a lot of shitty paparazzi when she was with him.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There's no reason that children of divorce can't be raised healthily, in loving environments...and, regardless of the ignorance ofmarrying their father, that doesn't mean that their future is decidedly bleak.














Though neither has a great track record. :/_

 

Yeah but these are celebrity children, and given the track record of the parents, like you said, it's going to make it twice as hard for them to live normal lives.  Even before they were born the paparazzi and media were everywhere, this just adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank goodness lol!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder if she still likes Justin?  I was listening to his CD the other day, and the song "What Goes Around..." was definitely about their relationship... Anyhow, best wishes to Britney!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2006)

it's about frickin time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now she can get back to being BRITNEY SPEARS!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 8, 2006)

that kinda sucks to hear since they have a kid, but i'ma give her credit, i think she knew all along they had nothing really in common and that she was better off without him...
she still has the power to be amazing, i don't see her star fading anytime soon


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 8, 2006)

I think she made a made a smart decision to get out of that bad situation sooner rather than later.  I am seriously suprised they lasted that long.  I hope that she is able to get her career back on track and make a huge comeback and leave him in her dust!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 8, 2006)

its so terrible that we are cheering for her divorce.. haha. but I for one think shes better off without him! He was such a lazy talentless golddigger


----------



## mAra (Nov 8, 2006)

yaay britneys back!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sure her "team" (especially Lynn) wanted her away from his trifling ass, but the fact that they even got together tells a LOT about her. It's the same as the Whitney/Bobby marriage.....It's not always opposites that attract, IMO.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 8, 2006)

hahaha.

I just got up from my nap, went on the computer and promptly thought that I was still sleeping.  I mean, yeah, everyone saw it coming, but it's one of those things that you figured might not happen for awhile like Whitney and Bobby.

Hopefully Britney can get her sh*t straightened out in time to save her career.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 8, 2006)

its too bad he gets alway with Half of her money thoug..


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think he does....Supposedly an "iron clad" pre-nup was worked out, which is why they didn't get married on Sept. 18 (or whatever day in Sept., as reported), but on Oct. 6. He's going to get a certain amount of money for every month they were married.


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 8, 2006)

I remember hearing she didn't want to sign a pre-nup, but her mother made her.  Good thing too, I don't think he'll get too much.  But I wouldn't worry about him, I'm sure his rap career is really going to take off.


----------



## Pascal (Nov 8, 2006)

I had always hoped she would wake up and smell the coffee. And Kevin needed to shape up or ship out. I'm glad she's getting rid of him.


----------



## cindysilver4 (Nov 8, 2006)

Finally!!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 8, 2006)

I think he's getting $30 000 a month for half the amount of months that they were together plus she won't be paying child support for his children from a previous relationship.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_its too bad he gets alway with Half of her money thoug.._

 
 Nope!!  Someone was smart enough to make her sign a prenup lol!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 8, 2006)

its about time! 

What is KFed's playin at? he gets his ex wife preggers twice, went to Britney, got her preggers twice. is he on some sort of a mission to make every wife of his pregnant twice?

Although i dont understand why they split when Britney said she was loved up more than ever with him, hmmm


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 8, 2006)

ahhh finally!!! i love britney! i just hate what k fed does to her!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_ahhh finally!!! i love britney! i just hate what k fed does to her!_

 
ditto


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 

 
_ But I wouldn't worry about him, I'm sure his rap career is really going to take off._

 

lmao is that a joke?  he's TERRIBLE.  i saw him on Tyra, all he does is talk about "smoking trees," "beatin' it up with the old lady," "hittin' the bottle til the day is done," and every other supposed hip hop cliche.  he's horrible, i can't believe he thinks he's gonna get anywhere with it.


----------



## DOLLface (Nov 8, 2006)

He's had his 15 minutes. From what I've been hearing the shows aren't selling too good. He's doing a show in Chicago tonight, I think that's where my mom said, and they are giving away tickets because they aren't selling.

She'll be much better off, IMO.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank goodness...just goes to show that now matter how hot and famous you are, you can still lack confidence to the extent that you'd rather be with a dirtbag jerk than be by yourself.  Finally she's come to her senses!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_lmao is that a joke?  he's TERRIBLE.  i saw him on Tyra, all he does is talk about "smoking trees," "beatin' it up with the old lady," "hittin' the bottle til the day is done," and every other supposed hip hop cliche.  he's horrible, i can't believe he thinks he's gonna get anywhere with it._

 
 I think (hope) she was joking.


----------



## Bre (Nov 8, 2006)

Now K-Fed's trying to get sole custody of the kids to rip Britney off some more, what a tool beater he is.

I reckon her career is going to come back bigger and better now


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2006)

shes cute again!! But dont think that little blond bob is her hair. its a wig. .. stilll cute though!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Nope!!  Someone was smart enough to make her sign a prenup lol!_

 
nope he gets 10 million


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Thank goodness...just goes to show that now matter how hot and famous you are, you can still lack confidence to the extent that you'd rather be with a dirtbag jerk than be by yourself.  Finally she's come to her senses!_

 
I think people give this chick too much credit. She had a 55 hr. marriage prior to this one, so she's been playing Scarecrow before the Wizard (no brains). She's a great performer, but she cannot sing and her fanbase is way over her now, so she'd better be FIERCE with the comeback.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_nope he gets 10 million_

 
How? Supposedly, the reports of no pre-nup were false. What's the 10 mil. for?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2006)

I dunno thats just what I heard on the TV I think I was watching Entertainment tonight. they said He is to get 10 million in the divorce.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Really?  I heard the pre-nup was drafted by celeb divorve attorney extroidinaire Laura Wasser, and that it was pretty iron clad.  Like he'd have to take it to court to fight it, and he'd have to pay for his own attorney to do so.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I think he's getting $30 000 a month for half the amount of months that they were together plus she won't be paying child support for his children from a previous relationship._

 
And speaking of previous relationships -- Didn't he leave this woman who was pregnant w/his child for Britney? What does that say about his character or morals. I wouldn't want a man who's already in a relationship and leaves under those circumstances to pursue the next "hot" thing. A total flake!!

What goes around comes around indeed!!


----------



## hannahjohnson (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_its too bad he gets alway with Half of her money thoug.._

 
OMG Thank God he doesn't! She, along with nearly all people with even a bit of money, these days, are getting Pre-Nuptual agreements! I remember reading about how utterly air-tight her pre-nup was even before they got married! I'm wondering if they put in the "gifts" clause (lol, my dad's friend did this!) in which you set a price (usually 10,000 to 20,000) after which the spouse has to return "gifts" given to them by their presumably richer husband/wife during the marriage. Sooo, I'm thinking all that "bling" and fancy cars and bullshit will go STRAIGHT back to Miss Britney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Man, and all those lyrics about his "baller"-spending... I know we will all be LOLing for years and years at those! hahah!

I have seriously NEVER liked Britney Spears, but over the time of the marriage, and seeing her look more and more fucked up, and seeing her husband most likely spend thousands of dollars a night at night clubs (Grey Goose and Cristal does not come cheap :/) WITHOUT HER is just awfullll to see.

I just LOL every time I hear about any girl who gets with a guy literally DAYS after a breakup with another girl (In this case, the girl from Moesha... i don't know her name agh!!) AND EXPECT IT TO LAST!!! OMG Especially when the Ex is friggen pregnant! WTF ARE THESE PEOPLE THINKING?!? I have seen this so many times, and I just want to smack the girl in the face... immediately after SHOOTING the guy in the face, of course! Ugh!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

he gets to keep all the bling. and his ugly Federline Ferarri.. 
Which he doesnt diserve.. skummy golddigger..

Hes filing for FULL CUSTODY OF THE CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!! but not his other two kids...

what an ASSHOLE.. he wont get the kids its rediculous for him to even Imagine getting full custody of the kids!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_And speaking of previous relationships -- Didn't he leave this woman who was pregnant w/his child for Britney? What does that say about his character or morals. *I wouldn't want a man who's already in a relationship and leaves under those circumstances* to pursue the next "hot" thing. A total flake!!

What goes around comes around indeed!!_

 
Exactly! Women who feel good about themselves and have self-respect don't want a cheating ass, no good man. What does it say about HER morals? A cheater's gonna cheat, but for a woman to condone the act by being the "other" woman says what kind of fool she is, especially considering this girl had looks, money and her pick of men. Why choose someone's sloppy seconds? She got her just desserts in him.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 14, 2006)

I heard that K-Fed has a pornotape which he wants to make public to force Britney to pay him a couple of million dollars!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 14, 2006)

supposedly britney let him know about the divorce thru text message while he was filming a show at muchmusic. HARSH! he raved about his marriage with britney before he got the text.

much news report


----------



## little teaser (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_http://www.eonline.com/news/article/...b2&entry=index
E! Online news article
http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Musi...rce/index.html
CNN.com article
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15609347?GT1=8717
MSN.com article.


She's a fucking moron, that's all I can say. He's a dirtbag, but she's a fucking idiot. I don't know what the actual reason for the breakup is, but that relationship was doomed from the start. And those poor children, it's bad enough they're already a tabloid's dream, but now they're really going to suffer because their mom makes dumb decisions._

 
and you never make bad choices or mistakes


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 17, 2006)

I just think that as a celebrity you have to know that your marriage is going to be put through the wringer from day one, and you have to be prepared for that. I don't think their marriage was all that strong from the beggining, but what boggles my mind is the way they went, oh our marriage is in trouble, let's have a baby! Oh, that didn't work? Let's have another one! Come on, having kids is hard, it won't fix your relationship. And now they have these two kids who are going to have to pick up the tab for their parents foolishness.


----------



## macface (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope She Make A New Album Soon


----------



## MACreation (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I wonder if she still likes Justin?  I was listening to his CD the other day, and the song "What Goes Around..." was definitely about their relationship... Anyhow, best wishes to Britney!_

 
She dumped justin, he's still writing songs about her......who's not over who? lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 5, 2006)

did anyone else hear that Kevin cheated on Britney with some.. Dancer type looking brunette?? ... I knew he was a little on the Dull side.. but I thought he was smart enough to know when he had it "made in the shade" .. you don't cheat on Britney Spears... Especially when you don't have a job and she pays for everything you have!!


----------

